# Airport et clé WPA-PSK



## ti_mal (14 Juin 2005)

*Salut

Je possède un modem/routeur/point d'accès wifi. Ce dernier est connecté à un PC via un cable ethernet mais également à un Powerbook G4 via le Wifi (Carte Airport Extreme).
J'utilise une clé WEP + un filtrage par adresse MAC pour sécurisé le réseau Wifi. 
Mais, j'ai appris qu'il est assez simple de décoder un clé WEP donc je préférerais mettre un clé WPA-PSK. 
Le problème c'est que le Powerbook ne parvient plus à ce connecter au Wifi depuis que j'ai mis cette clé WPA.
J'avais eu un problème similaire avec la clé WEP jusqu'à ce que je trouve qu'il fallait mettre le signe $ avant d'entrer la clé. J'ai esssayé cette solution avec le WPA mais ça ne marche pas.
D'où ma question : Pourquoi le Powerbook ne peut-il plus se connecter au point d'accès avec un clé WPA-PSK ?
*


----------



## maousse (16 Juin 2005)

c'est quel modèle de routeur wifi ? 

(évite le gras, on sait tous configurer notre navigateur pour savoir lire)


----------



## ti_mal (19 Juin 2005)

pour le routeur, c'est le DG834G V2.

pour le gras, je dois avouer que c'est complètement involontaire.


----------

